# Millie update and questions!



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi everyone, I haven't been active on the site for a while as we have been busy converting the garage into a gym.
Millie is doing great, she is full size now and fully potty trained.
Just had a couple of questions... When it gets to mid afternoon Millie has a hyper half an hour where she runs around the room and gets really excited, has anyone else experienced this? 
Another question I had is how do I calm Millie down when we have visitors? As soon as new people come into the house she gets all hyper again? I wouldn't mind if she calmed down after a little bit but it can last ages and she jumps up on everyone and gets really excited. I thought this maybe usual puppy behaviour?
Here's some snaps of my little Millie!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Millie is such a cutie! She reminds me so much of Pablo, exactly the same body shape head etc she's a wee stunner!!! 
As for the Hyper thing she's still a really young dog so it could be that or if you know people are coming over you could get your guests to get her to sit and give her a treat etc it'll take her mind off all the new people and snap her attention back to food! Works wonders with Pabs X


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Millie is all grown up! She's absolutely gorgeous too! I agree about her being so young still. All of mine were really hyper in that first 1-2 yrs. she will mellow down eventually. As for guests, I agree with Cait. Thanks for sharing pics, we miss you guys!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Use a leash to calm her down. As soon as she settles she gets a treat. After a while, you can take the leash off, and have the guests toss treats to her as soon as she 'settles'.


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

Precious, I love the shot of her napping!


----------



## djl700897 (Aug 29, 2013)

OMG! Your puppy might be the CUTEST short haired EVER!!! I honestly never felt the incline toward short haired chihuahuas but your Millie definitely makes me reconsider! The Blue gene in your pup is so gorgeous!! 

As for the puppy getting hyper, I really can't grasp what you mean but when I first come in I don't even pay attention to my dogs. I do my thing like washing hands or setting my bag down. I think I started doing this after seeing some type of dog training video because it said that when you pay attention to a puppy positively then it's like a reward and they will keep on repeating that behavior. It could just be because he is a puppy too because I really can't grasp the extent of his hyperness!!

Anyway! Cute puppy!!!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh my, Mille has grown and she is beautiful. Thanks for sharing some pictures of her.

My two , who are over a year old still continue to get a early evening burst of energy and play and run around like crazy, more then other times during the day. I never called it being hyper, it just seems to be their time of day to burn off some extra energy. 

As far as the guest thing, I also agree with Caitlin. Using treats to show her how you'd like her to act when guests come worked for mine too and after constant repetition of doing this, eventually we didn't have to give treats anymore.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> Millie is such a cutie! She reminds me so much of Pablo, exactly the same body shape head etc she's a wee stunner!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was actually just showing my hubby a photo of your Pablo he is so sweet! I agree that they are similar shape etc. Millie could be his little girlfriend! 
I would love to breed Millie in the future although she is very small so will have to consider that when she's about older and decide whether to breed or not.
Thank you for the advice will definitely try that next time we have visitors x


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Millie is all grown up! She's absolutely gorgeous too! I agree about her being so young still. All of mine were really hyper in that first 1-2 yrs. she will mellow down eventually. As for guests, I agree with Cait. Thanks for sharing pics, we miss you guys!


I know the last time I put photos on she was even smaller, she is nearly seven months old now bless her. She is also getting used to wearing her jumpers and dresses. Doesn't like her ugg boots though haha. I will post some more soon!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

susan davis said:


> Use a leash to calm her down. As soon as she settles she gets a treat. After a while, you can take the leash off, and have the guests toss treats to her as soon as she 'settles'.


Thank you for the advice I will try that


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

April0684 said:


> Precious, I love the shot of her napping!


Aw thank you!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

djl700897 said:


> OMG! Your puppy might be the CUTEST short haired EVER!!! I honestly never felt the incline toward short haired chihuahuas but your Millie definitely makes me reconsider! The Blue gene in your pup is so gorgeous!!
> 
> As for the puppy getting hyper, I really can't grasp what you mean but when I first come in I don't even pay attention to my dogs. I do my thing like washing hands or setting my bag down. I think I started doing this after seeing some type of dog training video because it said that when you pay attention to a puppy positively then it's like a reward and they will keep on repeating that behavior. It could just be because he is a puppy too because I really can't grasp the extent of his hyperness!!
> 
> Anyway! Cute puppy!!!


Aw thankyou so much she is just adorable, when choosing a chihuahua I opted for short hair as I knew she wouldn't require as much grooming. I love both short and long haired. I also love the blue gene, Millie's dad is the double of her in colour. Also thankyou for the advice, I will try doing that when I come in and try to get the guests to leave her be as your right Millie must think she's doing a good thing when people reward her for it.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

BasketMichele said:


> Oh my, Mille has grown and she is beautiful. Thanks for sharing some pictures of her.
> 
> My two , who are over a year old still continue to get a early evening burst of energy and play and run around like crazy, more then other times during the day. I never called it being hyper, it just seems to be their time of day to burn off some extra energy.
> 
> As far as the guest thing, I also agree with Caitlin. Using treats to show her how you'd like her to act when guests come worked for mine too and after constant repetition of doing this, eventually we didn't have to give treats anymore.


Aw thankyou so much Michele, and I'm glad to here Millie isn't the only one who does this haha. I hope I can train Millie into greeting people properly, will be sure to try this way


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Jessicashield said:


> I was actually just showing my hubby a photo of your Pablo he is so sweet! I agree that they are similar shape etc. Millie could be his little girlfriend!
> I would love to breed Millie in the future although she is very small so will have to consider that when she's about older and decide whether to breed or not.
> Thank you for the advice will definitely try that next time we have visitors x


He may be cute but is a total **** lol!! Cant believe she's 7 months! What weight is she charting at now? Pablo is over 9 months and he's 4 pounds. He's really short though tiny little gremlin. I'm getting a long haired female in 2 weeks, first question everyone asks if I'm breeding lol. X


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > I was actually just showing my hubby a photo of your Pablo he is so sweet! I agree that they are similar shape etc. Millie could be his little girlfriend!
> ...


So is Millie sometimes haha! Millie is 3 pounds, I put her on the scales at the post office the other day hahah the woman was like 'not sure I can post a dog' 
Ah wow I bet you are so excited what are you going to name her? And what colour is she? Getting a new pup is so exciting I bet you can't wait. I would love to get Millie a little friend! Where abouts in Scotland are you? It's just I live in Newcastle x


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Jessicashield said:


> So is Millie sometimes haha! Millie is 3 pounds, I put her on the scales at the post office the other day hahah the woman was like 'not sure I can post a dog'
> Ah wow I bet you are so excited what are you going to name her? And what colour is she? Getting a new pup is so exciting I bet you can't wait. I would love to get Millie a little friend! Where abouts in Scotland are you? It's just I live in Newcastle x


You can post her to me!!!
She's such a cutie. And her name is going to be Neeva she's black and tan! So excited my boyfriend is ready to cave in my skull cause I wont shut up about her :laughing5: She's tiny right now but I think she might be a bit bigger than pablo but that wouldnt be hard ha! And I'm just outside of Glasgow better to be outside of it than in it trust me! Ive never been to newcastle its not too far from Glasgow though its about 2 hours on the train I think, my mums desperate to go she thinks the nightlife is the one for her… she's a riot lol! Millie might benefit from a little companion thats the reason we're getting neeva he can't really play with all the bigger dogs cause his size so having someone on his level is the best ! x


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > So is Millie sometimes haha! Millie is 3 pounds, I put her on the scales at the post office the other day hahah the woman was like 'not sure I can post a dog'
> ...


Ah love the name neeva and Pablo, it will be the best having them both running around! And Curtis is just as bad as me he loves our little mills, not sure id be allowed another one though haha! I saw the photos you put on of her she looks adorable, when they are that small they are like little teddy bears aren't they! 
I've only ever been to Scotland when I got married but I went to Gretna green, you should definitely come to Newcastle some time bring little Pablo haha! Yous would have a great time there's metro centre and eldon square for shopping too x


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Millie is a sweetie, she reminds me of Lily!! Lily is still full of it at 2 yrs. she will settle down at some point!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

debrawade10 said:


> Millie is a sweetie, she reminds me of Lily!! Lily is still full of it at 2 yrs. she will settle down at some point!


I know lily and Millie definitely look alike, I think it's because of their colour it's quite rare and hopefully haha!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, Millie is adorable and I love the name Millie !


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> awww, Millie is adorable and I love the name Millie !


Aw thankyou!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Hihi, what a cutie <3 Chi*s are supposed to be hyper, that*s a healthy sign hihi.They are high energy dogs <3 I miss my Baby*s younger days when he was crazy..he is still crazy, but not quite as hyper inside anymore..

If you have to calm her..try giving her a activity toy with some peanut butter inside? Maybe that will keep her busy for a while


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

AnnHelen said:


> Hihi, what a cutie <3 Chi*s are supposed to be hyper, that*s a healthy sign hihi.They are high energy dogs <3 I miss my Baby*s younger days when he was crazy..he is still crazy, but not quite as hyper inside anymore..
> 
> If you have to calm her..try giving her a activity toy with some peanut butter inside? Maybe that will keep her busy for a while



That's good  thankyou for the advice xx


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

We have the same problem here, so I'm watching the advice carefully. When someone comes over, they get excited and, really, now with 2, pretty obnoxious. Mickey will settle as soon as he gets attention, but Piper doesn't seem to have the same memory for "friends".


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

zellko said:


> We have the same problem here, so I'm watching the advice carefully. When someone comes over, they get excited and, really, now with 2, pretty obnoxious. Mickey will settle as soon as he gets attention, but Piper doesn't seem to have the same memory for "friends".


It is hard to keep her calm, so I usually end up separating her from the visitors as she climbs all over them! She gets overwhelming excited when my two nieces come round as they are only little!


----------

